# Lots of licking lips?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick is doing much better this week!! Confounded horse! Up to his normal behavior, sweet, alert, 100% different than last Thursday! Still waiting for blood results... He's activating all four legs, no dragging or swaying, even fought Cowboy and was charging around the field Sunday!

Question: Have you ever had a horse that licks their lips often?
I'm not talking occasionally but often. Seems Rick does it like a habit. His teeth have been checked, he doesn't have a cold or infection that I can find. Looked deep at his tounge, no sores or cuts. This isn't anything new he's done this since I got him, just becoming more aware of how often.
He stands there licks, grazes, looks at me, licks, walks up to one of the other horses, licks, walks around the field, pauses and licks...

Why or what can this be? I know they often lick when they are thinking but I hardly think I have a genius on my hands!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think lip licking is a sign of submission as well.

Is he a submissive horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He is to a point, but not the low man on the totem pole. I was messing with them this morning and he'll nip my mare and play fight with my other gelding. He's so great to be around, I've just never seen licking to this extent?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Has me stumped.
I have a gelding that does it to an extent but not as much as your guys sounds like he does.

Maybe he gets dry lips? Needs to keep 'em moist for the ladies? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HAHAHA!!! Yep, he's a lover! Acts a little studdy and grumbles at the girls... Sorry dude but you ain't packin!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Right? Rick does sound kind of studdy. 

"aww yeah, you know you want these lips. *lick, studdy eyed look, lick*"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I really wouldn't be concerned about excessive "lip licking" haha.

My guy is the exact same as yours! He will eat then lick, drink then lick, stand in the crossties and lick his lips the whole time, etc. He's a happy, outgoing horse and I honestly think he licks his lips to keep him entertained! He is a very mouthy guy and my trainer says he's just like a baby sucking on a soother, but instead he licks his lips. Haha, or it's like a habit he just does...like how I constantly touch my hair. He's bored, and wants something to keep him busy. 

If there's not any abnormalities in his regular behaviour, I really wouldn't be worried!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That sounds just like my boy! He's "mouthy" too not nippy. Loves lips tickled and I have to rub them during a vet or farrier visit to make him stand still lol!
Ive never had a horse like him, just waiting for the day he sticks his tounge up his nose like a cow! Wouldn't put it past him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Haha I'm constantly waiting for Robbie to lick a frozen pole in the winter. He must touch everything with his tounge so I warned him the vet will not be called out if he decides to... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I also have a feeling that our boys would get along great, just stand around licking each other!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Blush - that's funny! If he should lick a pole in the winter, pictures are required. 

Woodstock is pretty prehensile as well. He plays with everything and he also licks a lot. Especially when he's planning his next "trick". He's my dennis the menace, one of those too smart for his own good horses. There's no harm intended on his part but he always find something to get into. Example, he will be standing at the gate at the front of the barn, licking his lips, 10 seconds later he is trying to turn the handle on the walk through door. If I don't lock it, he WILL come in and visit me.

I wouldn't worry too much unless it creates a problem.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it too much unless you starting noticing that he isn't acting himself.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heelarious stories guys!! Here's to intelligent, mouthy, "pacifist" horses!










I don't think it's a problem, just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Teehee, fly! Woodstock says "Hey Rick, What's up?"


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

"Sup, Dude? Just lickin it!" HAHA!!








Love me some Woodstock! I like to think of Rick as a generic knockoff!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Love me some Woodstock! I like to think of Rick as a generic knockoff!


We both lucked out with our handsome bay fellows


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie must join in too!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

IF I could "like" these a thousand times I would! HAHA!!
Robbie is SUCH a handsome fellow!!! Tongue and all!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Robbie is one of my forum faves, he's so stinking cute!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol this thread is hilarious!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can just see the converstaion between those two horses

horse 1-Whats up *lick*
horse2- not to much *lick*
horse 1- i really wish i had some food *lick*
horse2- me to *lick*
horse 1- naaww we can just lick instead *lick, lick, lick*
horse2- agree *lick, lick, lick*

horse 1&2- i wonder why the ladies dont like us *lick*


----------

